# 6 line wrasse acting weird



## thebigzone (Oct 23, 2010)

I have had my 6 line wrasse for 2 years in a 30 gallon tank. Three day ago I added him to to my new 65 gallon tank. He was doing fine until 10 o'clock tonight, it seems like he sees his refection he swims side ways at the glass with his dorsal fin out and pecks the glass. He will do this about once a minute and sometimes fly from the rock to peck the glass.he also seems like he is a lighter cooler then usual. Is this a dieses or a parasite, or should I just let him do his think
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## kane chisholme (Mar 17, 2011)

Doesn't sound like any disease or parasite I know of, I think give him time and he'll be fine


----------

